# Best place to buy a new Specialized on-line?



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

In the market for a specific specialized bike....who are the best dealers on-line....don't have a good LBS near and looking to save on sales tax as well......


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

No chance. Specialized bikes are available for dealer direct purchase in person only. You will have to travel to buy one.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

^^^^^ He's right


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I'll third this... Specialized does not allow for online sales of any of their products, except for the accessories that they sell directly on their website.

For some reason, I have a knack for wanting to buy Specialized products that are back-ordered or no longer available, so my LBS can't get them... I end up calling all of the Specialized concept stores until I find what I'm looking for and 99.9% of the time they will not take payment and ship over the phone. Fortunately, most of the stuff I've wanted, I've managed to find in stores near friends of mine, so I paypal them the money, they buy and then send to me... I've done this with an SWorks Prevail helmet, SL-Pro team bibs, etc... I did find one store that was willing to ship me a pair of premium color-dipped SWorks shoes. I suspect that you'll have a very hard time finding a shop willing to do this for a bike. Online/mail-order sales are in violation of Specialized's dealer agreement so most shops will be unwilling to do this out of fear of losing their dealer ability.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Actually my experience is a little different. It is true most won't ship a bike or frameset. However if you talk to the right person at the right shop they will. 

I bought a Specialized from one of the largest Specialized dealers in the country. They had an amazing sale going on and my LBS wouldn't match the price. Spoke to a manager at the distant Specialized dealer. Said he couldn't 'ship' it to me, but I could ship it to myself if I sent a pre-paid UPS shipping label they could put that on the box and UPS could pick it up on their daily delivery/pick up. So that is what I did. Paid over phone by CC. Sent a UPS label. Had a new frame in my hands a week later. Just don't expect most shops to be willing to do this.


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the quick responses! I guess I'll start calling around dealers trying closest first.....then plan to drive when I find the right one......no worries.......Thanks Again!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I also think Spec will allow it if, there is no dealer in your area. This used to be the case anyway.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

majorbanjo said:


> Thanks for the quick responses! I guess I'll start calling around dealers trying closest first.....then plan to drive when I find the right one......no worries.......Thanks Again!



Take the bus, then ride back.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

tranzformer said:


> Actually my experience is a little different. It is true most won't ship a bike or frameset. However if you talk to the right person at the right shop they will.
> 
> I bought a Specialized from one of the largest Specialized dealers in the country. They had an amazing sale going on and my LBS wouldn't match the price. Spoke to a manager at the distant Specialized dealer. Said he couldn't 'ship' it to me, but I could ship it to myself if I sent a pre-paid UPS shipping label they could put that on the box and UPS could pick it up on their daily delivery/pick up. So that is what I did. Paid over phone by CC. Sent a UPS label. Had a new frame in my hands a week later. Just don't expect most shops to be willing to do this.


Yes... for sure there are ways around it and some stores will be wiling to circumvent the rules, but its not the norm. I think it also depends on if the store is set up to deal with online sales of other brands. One store I called, they only dealt with Specialized, so they didn't even have a means to take my cc info and charge me over the phone.... where as other stores that dealt with brands that did allow online sales had all of those mechanisms in place. One of the stores actually said that they were allowing me to buy because they knew that my LBS would have no way of ordering the product I wanted to buy because it had been discontinued. These rules all exist because Specialized has an interest in sustaining the local bike store... and they don't want them competing with each other online, potentially the smaller ones out of business.


----------



## rkgriffin (Jun 28, 2010)

Mike’s Bikes | Road, Mountain and Town Bikes, Parts, Accessories and Clothing

Just need someone you know to go into the store and then they will ship to you for free (ground). Don't think you can avoid sales tax though


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

I work for a dealer and, just a warning. Don't be surprised if they won't ship bikes. If the shop does not build the bike there can potentially be warranty issues, even if it is just piecing it together out of the box. 
Our manager requires us to do all builds in the shop, even our own, just for warranty and legal purposes.


----------

